# What ROM are you running?



## Jonathon

Thought I'd get some stuff moving here in our Nexus S section  so, what ROM are you running right now? Give us your experiences with it, would you recommend it to others, anything like that. Feel free to post a link to the thread too, maybe even encourage the developers to create a thread over here at RW if they haven't already









Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## sagarpruthi

Running Infinity 1.3.0 with netarchy 1.3.4 works like a charm using this as my daily driver. 
Also running Miui US 1.6.24 with netarchy 1.3.4

Looking forward to Infinity2.


----------



## Jonathon

Well, I am running Oxygen by AdamG right now for testing purposes, along with Netarchy 1.3.5









Nice rom, very fast and small in size, also has enough mods and tweaks to be useful without slowing stuff down.
Adam is a nice and helpful guy too.

Rom thread is over at XDA under Nexus S Android Development









Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## DeathCab4LU

Im running CM7 nighties with Netarchy 1.3.4


----------



## flossymonster

CM7 nightlies with the 2.3.4 gapps.


----------



## Jonathon

flossymonster said:


> CM7 nightlies with the 2.3.4 gapps.


How stable are the nightlies right now? I think the last one I tried was around 88...

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## flossymonster

Jonathon Grigg said:


> How stable are the nightlies right now? I think the last one I tried was around 88...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S


Getting better. No major problems with the past few releases.


----------



## mikeyinid

Nexus S 4G owner here







Running (testing, actually) AOSP build by me. Just wanted to get in on the conversation and mention the need for a seperate CDMA Nexus section.


----------



## M3xital

infin1ty 1.3.0 | Custom UV | 2.3.4 AOSP | Netarchy 1.3.4


----------



## Jonathon

Anyone tried liquids roms? How are they? its one I've never actually tried myself!

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## mikeyinid

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Anyone tried liquids roms? How are they? its one I've never actually tried myself!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S


 Ran his roms on OG droid and it was the best froyo ROM in my opinion. Nexus rom is probaly awesome too, although I dont think he actually owns one.


----------



## Jonathon

mikeyinid said:


> Ran his roms on OG droid and it was the best froyo ROM in my opinion. Nexus rom is probaly awesome too, although I dont think he actually owns one.


Yeah he doesn't own one I'm pretty sure, I think he originally made it for a friend as a one off but then made another version or something.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## mathkid95

Running ZuluZulu with Matr1x kernel


----------



## OrphansCode

I'm actually running LiquidNexusBread v2.1 rom it's fast an amazing i have it running with trinity kernel.But on a backup i have i am running HtcClay's SuperCM7Nexu S rom its fast as well and battery on that rom lasts me a day and 4 hours.That's with me using texts,mms,internet,music,twitter and more. I am going to flash a rom made a while back in the next hours to see how i did.


----------



## Jonathon

OrphansCode said:


> I'm actually running LiquidNexusBread v2.1 rom it's fast an amazing i have it running with trinity kernel.But on a backup i have i am running HtcClay's SuperCM7Nexu S rom its fast as well and battery on that rom lasts me a day and 4 hours.That's with me using texts,mms,internet,music,twitter and more. I am going to flash a rom made a while back in the next hours to see how i did.


Thanks for sharing, to be honest I've never tried either of those roms myself. Maybe I will have to one time!

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## mathkid95

Yeah, they are good roms.

I would recommend it Jonathon


----------



## Paul77

I use liquid from time to time, it's overclocked slightly so there is a bit of added zip. I get the occasional reboot but nothing major.

I'm still on miui as my day to day rom, yeah the battery life is not as good as other roms but it's still a wonderful bit of work and just looks fantastic (assuming you pick the right theme). I always find it runs better with the stock kernel - I think too many people switch kernels early on without giving it a chance.

Of course I also use Infinity occasionally as well - a really solid baseline as it stands. Keep up the good work JG.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## treuse

Currently I'm using Oxygen, and have been running that for quite a while now. As it stands right now, it's the best ROM available imo.

Although I have been using infinity in the past, I found it too bland for my taste. But I'm pretty sure that'll change in ^2, which indeed looks interesting. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## XCellFoneSalesRep

Miui!


----------



## Jonathon

XCellFoneSalesRep said:


> Miui!


Which one, MIUI android or MIUI.us? I'm currently using MIUI android 1.7.8 as my main and I'm rather liking it. Very smooth and lots of polish, giving me plenty of ideas for my rom.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Paul77

I've always used miuiandroid, MarkH & Co do a great job.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon

Paul77 said:


> I've always used miuiandroid, MarkH & Co do a great job.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Never tried the .us varient myself but I can agree with you about MIUI android. Sad really that the split happened, not sure who was right or wrong but as an android community I think we shouldn't be turning against each other.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Chamby

I use Oxygen 2.1.6 + Trinity kernel TUV11, works very fine.


----------



## bnitty

S4G owner here. running CM7, previously ran KingsROM until he went back to Evo. haven't really tried many ROMs, but th 2 i've tried i've liked. i actually loved KingsROM, but i love the theming ability of CM7. currently have the Forbidden theme & it's great


----------



## Jonathon

"bnitty said:


> S4G owner here. running CM7, previously ran KingsROM until he went back to Evo. haven't really tried many ROMs, but th 2 i've tried i've liked. i actually loved KingsROM, but i love the theming ability of CM7. currently have the Forbidden theme & it's great


Are there many aosp roms for the 4G? Or have some stayed away due to the extras involved in getting it to work? 
Also, has that 2.3.5 update hit as stock yet? I haven't been keeping up lately, holidays are better 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## HpX

I use latest Oxygen with the latest Trinity -TUV11, smoth and battery efficient. I also like Liquid Nexusbread, but no Norwegian language.


----------



## Jonathon

"HpX said:


> I use latest Oxygen with the latest Trinity -TUV11, smoth and battery efficient. I also like Liquid Nexusbread, but no Norwegian language.


Trinity is one damn good kernel series. Morfic knows his stuff, and isn't afraid to push the limits.
I myself am running the latest test UV11 with MIUI 1.7.15 to try out the UI evolution.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bnitty

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> Are there many aosp roms for the 4G? Or have some stayed away due to the extras involved in getting it to work?
> Also, has that 2.3.5 update hit as stock yet? I haven't been keeping up lately, holidays are better
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


there's 3 that I know of. Miui, Savage-Zen, & OpenSoju.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mathkid95

Now I am running cm7.1 rc1 with the Matr1x v4.5 of course


----------



## Paul77

mathkid95 said:


> Now I am running cm7.1 rc1 with the Matr1x v4.5 of course


I've been trying matr1x with miui plus JG's proton - battery life is pretty good considering the oc - great job. I tried Trinity and just wasn't as impressed by it tbh.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantr

CM 7.1 BACON + SU 3.0 beta2 + trinity any 13 awesome!


----------



## nnamcha

oxygen 2.1.6 actually.
i'm testing ns collab, superaosp, infinity too. i will choose the best battery life saver.


----------



## B_ren

I've been using either Oxygen 2.1.6 or infinity 1.3 as my daily drivers for a litte bit now. Just switched back to CM7 nightlies to see how they are going. Also been playing around with several kernels but netarchy 1.3.4 cfs and Matrix 4.5 cfs are my go to ones


----------



## nnamcha

oxygen 2.1.6 with trinityUV.
fully functionnal for me. google video chat and so on


----------



## Jonathon

Favourite kernels everyone? Make sure you give a reason too (ie fastest one I've tried etc).

Mine would be Trinity for sheer power and probably Jame Bond for stability with the main features I wanted (voodoo).

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mayhem1983

I'm using NS Collab 1.0.35 with netarchy kernal its fast stable great rom all around!


----------



## mathkid95

Hey Jonathon my favorite kernel is Matr1x.


----------



## Jonathon

"mathkid95 said:


> Hey Jonathon my favorite kernel is Matr1x.


I knew you would say that Shankar 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 9xnine

I need help here. I use a vibrant but I just got my girl a Nexus S......finally pried that F'n iPhone out of her hands. I put CM 7.0.3 Stable on there with netarchy 1.3.4 and it freezes occasionally and she hates the bland Nexus S messaging. Stability and appearance is higher priority than speed. What do you guys think?


----------



## Paul77

9xnine said:


> I need help here. I use a vibrant but I just got my girl a Nexus S......finally pried that F'n iPhone out of her hands. I put CM 7.0.3 Stable on there with netarchy 1.3.4 and it freezes occasionally and she hates the bland Nexus S messaging. Stability and appearance is higher priority than speed. What do you guys think?


It sounds like miui would be a good choice for her:

http://miuiandroid.com/roms/miui-development-roms/

There's enough eye candy to turn an iPhone fan girl native 

Wipe, flash the rom, flash the language pack. Leave the kernel for now and see how you get on.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon

"9xnine said:


> I need help here. I use a vibrant but I just got my girl a Nexus S......finally pried that F'n iPhone out of her hands. I put CM 7.0.3 Stable on there with netarchy 1.3.4 and it freezes occasionally and she hates the bland Nexus S messaging. Stability and appearance is higher priority than speed. What do you guys think?


For appearance, particularly if she finds stock Android bland, try MIUI Android (or MIUI US) as they both offer English translations of the Chinese overhauled rom MIUI. It will also feel at home for her, with elements of iOS there and it is much more polished (including the messaging app). If you want stability, use the RC versions (not the weekly betas). I use MIUI Android myself, and I think their stable is 2.3.4a or something, but I use the weeklies. Keep the stock kernel, or maybe try Jame Bond for CM7/MIUI/Any for stability. Also note that MIUI Android offers deodexed Chinese versions, so you must flash the miuiandroid-ns_1.7.22.zip (or similar) first, then the ENPACK one (English pack or something).

That's about it for appearance, stability only I recommend Oxygen by Adam Green except its very much stock looks. I highly recommend you let her try MIUI though. Remember to wipe everything before switching roms, I'm sure you know about that. If needed use Titanium Backup to save your apps (seeing as you're already on CM7) and then restore them in MIUI, just remember only backup and restore user apps, not system.

Good luck, just ask here if you need more help 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums

Edit: Damn, beaten to it  can't type fast on my Nexus


----------



## Paul77

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Edit: Damn, beaten to it  can't type fast on my Nexus


That'll be that one finger typing letting you down again ;-)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon

"Paul77 said:


> That'll be that one finger typing letting you down again ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Its actually two thumb typing  I just have issues with my custom auto correct list not working right now (and it has learnt some bad habbits from past mistakes).

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 9xnine

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> For appearance, particularly if she finds stock Android bland, try MIUI Android (or MIUI US) as they both offer English translations of the Chinese overhauled rom MIUI. It will also feel at home for her, with elements of iOS there and it is much more polished (including the messaging app). If you want stability, use the RC versions (not the weekly betas). I use MIUI Android myself, and I think their stable is 2.3.4a or something, but I use the weeklies. Keep the stock kernel, or maybe try Jame Bond for CM7/MIUI/Any for stability. Also note that MIUI Android offers deodexed Chinese versions, so you must flash the miuiandroid-ns_1.7.22.zip (or similar) first, then the ENPACK one (English pack or something).
> 
> That's about it for appearance, stability only I recommend Oxygen by Adam Green except its very much stock looks. I highly recommend you let her try MIUI though. Remember to wipe everything before switching roms, I'm sure you know about that. If needed use Titanium Backup to save your apps (seeing as you're already on CM7) and then restore them in MIUI, just remember only backup and restore user apps, not system.
> 
> Good luck, just ask here if you need more help
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums
> 
> Edit: Damn, beaten to it  can't type fast on my Nexus


Thanks guys. I just need to pry it out of her hands for a few hours. Should have menrioned that Im very comfortable with flashing ROMS and kernels so this is exactly what I needed to get rolling. Thanks for the fast response too.


----------



## DaX05

I'm currently using SuperAosp 8.2-AW rom with Netarchy 1.3.8 bfs and proton voltage app. Great rom!

Now do you have an ETA on inf1nity 2 ??

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> I'm currently using SuperAosp 8.2-AW rom with Netarchy 1.3.8 bfs and proton voltage app. Great rom!
> 
> Now do you have an ETA on inf1nity 2 ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Has there been any update for SuperAOSP in a while? I swear its been on 8.6 or 8.2 (whatever is the latest) for ages. Is Superatmel working on a new version much like me? And no ETA, also check out the infinity thread, it may be a page back, there's some info on names and stuff you may like to read 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> Has there been any update for SuperAOSP in a while? I swear its been on 8.6 or 8.2 (whatever is the latest) for ages. Is Superatmel working on a new version much like me? And no ETA, also check out the infinity thread, it may be a page back, there's some info on names and stuff you may like to read
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah he has told me over twitter that it will be called SuperOSR.

He didn't give an ETA but did say "very soon".

I'm really loving the small sneak peak that you have shown us. Are you almost finished or is it a long way out?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> Yeah he has told me over twitter that it will be called SuperOSR.
> 
> He didn't give an ETA but did say "very soon".
> 
> I'm really loving the small sneak peak that you have shown us. Are you almost finished or is it a long way out?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Any idea what OSR means? Operating System Remix as a guess? Lol
As for when it will be ready, I am hoping to have an early version of Carbon (the new name) out today or tomorrow based on the test versions of infinity2 depending on when I get my build server back up and running.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> Any idea what OSR means? Operating System Remix as a guess? Lol
> As for when it will be ready, I am hoping to have an early version of Carbon (the new name) out today or tomorrow based on the test versions of infinity2 depending on when I get my build server back up and running.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


SuperOSR (Super Open Source Rom) developed entirely from the source of Google and very little of Cyanogen's framework.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> SuperOSR (Super Open Source Rom) developed entirely from the source of Google and very little of Cyanogen's framework.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Ah, makes sense. Sounds exactly like what was said about SuperAOSP which was just about all CM. Anyway, hope it goes well for him.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> Ah, makes sense. Sounds exactly like what was said about SuperAOSP which was just about all CM. Anyway, hope it goes well for him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah I know! Lets see what he comes out with.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nixguy

well, i am currently on Infinity, 
i tried the following roms (infinity, NSCollab, CM7 RC1, SuperAOSP, Oxygen, infinity)

i did not like NSCollab, and CM7, it did not work well with my phone, but i hear others loved it and it worked fine with them

the ones i really liked are Infinity and SuperAOSP, i liked SuperAOSP because you could mode anything you want in it, but at the end i returned to Infinity as it's stable and fast, can't wait to try the new one once it's released to CWM.

I'm still new to the Android world, so I look forward to more things to try

Cheers

Nix


----------



## DaX05

"nixguy said:


> well, i am currently on Infinity,
> i tried the following roms (infinity, NSCollab, CM7 RC1, SuperAOSP, Oxygen, infinity)
> 
> i did not like NSCollab, and CM7, it did not work well with my phone, but i hear others loved it and it worked fine with them
> 
> the ones i really liked are Infinity and SuperAOSP, i liked SuperAOSP because you could mode anything you want in it, but at the end i returned to Infinity as it's stable and fast, can't wait to try the new one once it's released to CWM.
> 
> I&#146;m still new to the Android world, so I look forward to more things to try
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nix


+1

You're new to Android but you're defintely on the right track as far as selecting what roms work for you.

Welcome to the green family.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Naa Laa

nixguy said:


> well, i am currently on Infinity,
> i tried the following roms (infinity, NSCollab, CM7 RC1, SuperAOSP, Oxygen, infinity)
> 
> i did not like NSCollab, and CM7, it did not work well with my phone, but i hear others loved it and it worked fine with them
> 
> the ones i really liked are Infinity and SuperAOSP, i liked SuperAOSP because you could mode anything you want in it, but at the end i returned to Infinity as it's stable and fast, can't wait to try the new one once it's released to CWM.
> 
> I'm still new to the Android world, so I look forward to more things to try
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nix


I tried all of the above too but finally landed with OpenSoju (which is not on CWM) - very stable and fast stock ROM with all the necessary tweaks for speed, battery and stability. Be warned its not fancy and the owner has stop updating the ROM. Should not be a problem till Google sends Android 2.3.5 or newer version. Till then you can enjoy the stock experience (that's why you bought the Nexus S). with the root add-on apps.


----------



## Babydoll25

Right this second (subject to change at ANY moment ) CM kang with the #gearheadbread custom boot ani and TUV13-any kernel by Morfic... Great combo btw


----------



## fv1ede

on the moment i use zulugen rom (honeycomb look)
but i tried much other roms, but the most i don,t like the battery drain thats a pitty
no matter what kernel i used
all roms are good and fast


----------



## DaX05

"Babydoll25 said:


> Right this second (subject to change at ANY moment ) CM kang with the #gearheadbread custom boot ani and TUV13-any kernel by Morfic... Great combo btw


You're not getting any reboots with that kernel?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nixguy

nixguy said:


> well, i am currently on Infinity,
> i tried the following roms (infinity, NSCollab, CM7 RC1, SuperAOSP, Oxygen, infinity)
> 
> i did not like NSCollab, and CM7, it did not work well with my phone, but i hear others loved it and it worked fine with them
> 
> the ones i really liked are Infinity and SuperAOSP, i liked SuperAOSP because you could mode anything you want in it, but at the end i returned to Infinity as it's stable and fast, can't wait to try the new one once it's released to CWM.
> 
> I'm still new to the Android world, so I look forward to more things to try
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nix


just to update that i'm now on Carbon Beta, ....love it


----------



## maupicci

good morning
Greetings to all from italy
Model: Samsung GT-S Nexus I9020T
Android Version: 2.3.4 | | Baseband: I9020XXKb3
Mod / Roma: ZuluGen 0.9.7 Nexus S
Kernel-cfs-:2.6.35.13 gdef7b59 - dirtyshankar Matr1x @ # 3

maupicci


----------



## DaX05

SuperAosp is now called SuperOSR..

SuperOSR 1.0:
http://cdn.movilzona.es/repos/superatmel/ROMS/SuperOSR/NexusS/[email protected]

2.3.5 Android (Nexus S rom)
It runs Netarchy 1.3.7 cfs

Need to also flash the latest gapps for a working gtalk video chat..

Gapps (7-27-11)
http://www.mediafire.com/?bpt484jpj5jsx4j

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## opss

Rom: SuperOSR v1 | Kernel: Matrix cfs v5.5 | Radio: xxKD1 | Recovery: TWRP 1.0.1

Best combi ever!^.^


----------



## Jonathon

opss said:


> Rom: SuperOSR v1 | Kernel: Matrix cfs v5.5 | Radio: xxKD1 | Recovery: TWRP 1.0.1
> 
> Best combi ever!^.^


 TWRP is one awesome recovery I must say!


----------



## eatthesebullets

"opss said:


> Rom: SuperOSR v1 | Kernel: Matrix cfs v5.5 | Radio: xxKD1 | Recovery: TWRP 1.0.1
> 
> Best combi ever!^.^


Same here. I concur. But I am also running the v6 supercharger tweak as well as the 3g and kernel tweaks as well.

Quadrant out the roof. Slick smooth snappy and limitless at this point.

Will do a back up though and try Carbon when it hits 8/2 with new boot animation.


----------



## jay13

KERNEL VERSION
Zuluzulu 1.3.1 2.6.35.13 - netarchy - nexus -1.3.5 cfs 2.3.4 + natas 64 bit

CLEAN STABLE ROM... THE BEST ONE YET


----------



## Paul77

Using MoDaCo rom at the moment (updated yesterday to 2.3.4). In terms of appearance and functions it's pretty much stock but it just works so well in an unassuming sort of way.


----------



## nixguy

Went back to NSCollab
right now trying 1.0.39, at the start i had only one freeze, but it's been running grate now plus it has RTL language support...

i think i'm getting addicted on flashing roms and trying new stuff


----------



## coloxim

opss said:


> Rom: SuperOSR v1 | Kernel: Matrix cfs v5.5 | Radio: xxKD1 | Recovery: TWRP 1.0.1
> 
> Best combi ever!^.^


is the best configuration in this moment...

i want to wait the carboon with more tweak...and it will be my perfec rom...


----------



## derekwilkinson

CM7 Nightlies + Matrix Kernel + MinimalBread theme. Perfection. Good battery life, good speed, no crashes. Excellent phone.


----------



## irishrally

"derekwilkinson said:


> CM7 Nightlies + Matrix Kernel + MinimalBread theme. Perfection. Good battery life, good speed, no crashes. Excellent phone.


I love minimalbread. Right now I have Oxygen 2.2.2 with built in modified netarchy kernel and honeybread theme. Honeybread makes it feel like i'm running ICS


----------



## nooberson

Lately I have been running the shit out of Genexus by Drew Garen. It's super fast, real stable and I love the Netarchy kernel it comes with. This ROM is the tits man.


----------



## Naa Laa

Naa Laa said:


> I tried all of the above too but finally landed with OpenSoju (which is not on CWM) - very stable and fast stock ROM with all the necessary tweaks for speed, battery and stability. Be warned its not fancy and the owner has stop updating the ROM. Should not be a problem till Google sends Android 2.3.5 or newer version. Till then you can enjoy the stock experience (that's why you bought the Nexus S). with the root add-on apps.


Currently, using MIUI ROM with Trinity TEUV on Nexus S (KD1 radio) - works great!!!


----------



## keasey

Carbon with Buglesspetes Kernel on Nexus S (KDF Radio) has been a solid combo for me. I have been thinking about a launcher though. Running stock right now.


----------



## enik

Currently stock 2.3.7 with a 1.44 ghz kernel

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousCursor

Stock Rooted S-off'ed 2.3.6 on my Nexus One. Lol.

Will put on MIUI on the N1 once I get the Nexus Prime


----------



## gotjazz

Carbon beta with launcher pro plus

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## bl1nk

I am running the IceCreamSandwich developer preview 2.
Nah, just Oxygen 2.3.1, because it is almost aosp with some tweaks. And that is just how I like it.
On top of that derkernel.com, also known as Trinity (TEUV).


----------



## Jonathon

bl1nk said:


> I am running the IceCreamSandwich developer preview 2.
> Nah, just Oxygen 2.3.1, because it is almost aosp with some tweaks. And that is just how I like it.
> On top of that derkernel.com, also known as Trinity (TEUV).










trololol lol? That would be sweet if you were though, I just want the ICS source drop to happen soon!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dominodoug

Bugless Beast all day long.


----------



## keasey

So Carbon with Petes' kernel has been my daily because of the stability they offer. Looking for a little more gaming performance, I tried some other roms. I recently came back to Carbon and with Petes' latest kernel it's nearly flawless. Performance, battery life, everything.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## keasey

keasey said:


> So Carbon with Petes' kernel has been my daily because of the stability they offer. Looking for a little more gaming performance, I tried some other roms. I recently came back to Carbon and with Petes' latest kernel it's nearly flawless. Performance, battery life, everything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


suck ass lol

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## UnMasDos

My i9020T running Carbon-CO2 1.1 + franco.kernel 3nov. Stability and battery life is very good compared to stock ROM and Brainmaster's MIUI with Trinity 1.1Ghz kernel.


----------



## bedalus

Carbon 1.1 hard to beat! Franco's 8 Nov cfs kernel with deep idle disabled, live oc 110 quadrant 4000ish and slick like, uh, an oil slick (?)


----------



## scott8281

I'm nadroiding back and forth from CM 7 Nightly 259 with Pete Alfonso's Kernel to Koushs CM9 alphas and EuroSkanks kangs of Koushs CM 9 alphas. ICS is fun to play with but not yet as fast & stable as CM7, which is to be expected but i have to say that for Koush's builds to still be in alpha status they're awesome..


----------



## cdbillups

Bugless Beast by Peter Alphonso.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon

Well, I'm now running the stock ICS 4.0.3 which came via an OTA (although I cheated and downloaded manually). I highly recommend this, sure quadrant scores are low but it is smoother and more stable than all the beta ICS roms build before this official release. I'm sure that scene will change soon.

Just some advice moving on to ICS. I highly recommend that you do the official OTA update package or apply the new radio and bootloader manually (which is trickier). ICS is a major jump and lots of core stuff has changed, so using the newest and correct radio and bootloader will probably stop issues from arising.


----------



## made2last

Nexus Beam v4.1. Once you get a taste of ICS, you will never go back.


----------



## gabbott

Bugless Beast


----------



## strafholm

I'm running Peter Alfonso's ICS nightly from 12/22 with glados v2.3 kernel. Had matr1x kernel v13 whch was also working well. I have nexus s 4g so no ota for us just yet. I'll try that as soon as it's available.


----------



## MCBuot1977

bigxie's ICS ROM build 4-2


----------



## kvaju

stock ics +matrix v14.5

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseManWhite

*
Android Open Kang Project with Matr1x kernel. Buttery smooth, no random reboots and everything works







*


----------



## Skunk Ape

My favorite gingerbread roms are oxygen and pool party.

My favorite ICS ROM is codename Android which I've been running for a couple of weeks.

My favorite kernel by far is matr1x. My phone loves it. Never had any issues with any version of it.

Sent from my Nexus S 4g using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## strifejester

Shameless plug in 3...2...1 My ROM, its a combo of BB and other tweaks I have added with Red instead of the ICS Blue. You can get it here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15443-romaosp-jesterrom-bb/ or on ROM Manager. I messed with a lot of ROMs and Kernels before I decided to dig in and make it what I wanted it to be. If I didn't like an icon or color I changed it. YMMV but I appreciate anyone taking the time to fire it up.


----------



## l4ever

aokp
god job


----------



## im.nick.hello

AOKP is very smooth, been with it since early builds.

lots of features and very smoothe

cm9 is key for speed though


----------



## TXDavidJ

Running a Euroskank ICS ROM right now. But will try AOKP tomorrow when I get my data speeds restored. LOL


----------



## giannis_mathiou

AOKP B35 and seems really good! First time having so great battery life and performance at the same time!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kijp15

Bigxie's Apex 1.1.3 with Air kernel 4.2. 

Fast & smooth.


----------



## deetailed

I've been staying with the CyberGR ROM and Air Kernel combination for a few months, now on CyberGR v14 and Air 4.4. So far it gives me better battery life and stability than any other combo, with all the features I want included and all functions I regularly use working well.

AOKP features are a must for me, but for some unknown reason I keep getting problem with GPS fix on official AOKP. That's pretty much the only reason I'm not using the official.


----------

